# Looking for new 8 wt fly line options



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm looking for some options on weight forward floating fly lines for my 8 weight bvk have a rio on I now and dosent seem slick enough


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I like Wulff Bermuda Triangle best, followed by Airflo Ridge. I have not tried the new S/A textured series, but it may be better than both of the above.

Bermuda Triangle may not be as slick as the textured lines, but I think it cast as good as an line in the market...

I'm sure Wulff will put some ridges or stipples on their lines soon as it seems to be the "in" thing right now...


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

X2 on the wulff. I just ordered some bermuda shorts triangle taper for my 8wt. Had some orvis wonderline, it tangles up too much


----------



## lukelleher (Jan 29, 2012)

Big fan of Scientific Anglers Mastery Series Redfish line.  Have one for 8 and 10 weight rods.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm with spot on. Love my sa lines...that being said i've never been loyal to a line company. SA, Rio, Wulff and airflo are all spooled up. Just depends on what the rod and I like

If it's easy enough hit up some friends with different lines or a local club. You'll hopefully have a chance to cast a few different lines on your rod.


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

If rio is not the answer, then air flo is. The SA redfish line is not cutting it. The BVK responds really well with the rio and airflo.
Chris.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Monic FST Clear Redfish Taper is my favorite.


----------



## Coachduff (Dec 28, 2011)

Cortland is making great lines these days, the new liquid crystal is awesome. Sandy Moret's shop has them and he loves them too. I've used Monics here in Hawaii for years and they have worked great.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I have the 8 wt. Cortland redfish line on that rod and I haven't had a single problem with it yet. The next line I put on there will probably be the bermuda triangle taper though because I love it on my 10 wt.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info I will just have to start trying different lines until I find one that suits the rod


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I like the Rio Bonefish line also but it may need to be cleaned. Get the Rio cleaning kit it does wonders. Also may look at the new SA Textured it is a very nice line that should work on that rod.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I just bought the Air Flo Bonefish 8wt Floating line from Black Fly Outfitters. I'm going to test it this weekend. 

I also have the SA Sharksin in a 12wt floating line on a TFO TICR rod. I just recently purchased this setup and I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The wulff triangle taper is great on my 8wt BVK. love the line. I have two other spools brand new in the box as well. I have the 9wt Airflo Ridge line on my 9wt bvk and I hate it. I liked it at first, but the line is terrible. It tangles like crazy, coating broke on the line. And I have only caught one fish on it. It will be replaced with wulff line.


----------

